# Trio in G major



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Wrote a new piece yesterday...
For recorders (AAB), a short piece in French Baroque style.

Trio in G major (.ogg, 3.7MB)
Score (.pdf, 54kB)


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, I think you pulled off the "French-ness" extremely well in this. Everything's well composed although I felt the ending happened a bit abruptly. Good show!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The proportions feel wrong, and the "weak" cadence back to G in the middle of bar 24 certainly doesn't feel stable enough to balance out the instabilities that preceded it. The middle section needs to keep going longer. Also, to counter the "abrupt ending" criticism, the final cadence should be drawn out a little more.


----------



## tulipsintubas (May 23, 2014)

I liked it! just maybe a little longer so I could enjoy it more! Good Job!


----------

